# Quanto tempo ci vuole per installare Gentoo? [FAQ]

## Raffo

salve a tutti, finalmente sono pronto per formattare e lanciarmi nell'avventura gentoo....sono intenzionato ad installarlo con lo stage 3, ho già scaricato i 2 cd (installazione e packages)...vorrei sapere quanto ci dovrei mettere in media (ho un p4 2400 mhz) e se avete da darmi qualche suggerimento, mi farebbe comodo!! ciao a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, finalmente sono pronto per formattare e lanciarmi nell'avventura gentoo....sono intenzionato ad installarlo con lo stage 3, ho già scaricato i 2 cd (installazione e packages)...vorrei sapere quanto ci dovrei mettere in media (ho un p4 2400 mhz) e se avete da darmi qualche suggerimento, mi farebbe comodo!! ciao a tutti

 

Dipende da quello che vuoi.

La Stage3+GRP é abbastanza rapida (un paio d'ore), se invece compili tutto dai sorgenti, magari con Openoffice, KDE e roba varia si parla di giorni.

Se opti per la Stage3+GRP cerca nel forum un mio post in cui sono evidenziati alcuni bachi dell'installazione 2004.1

----------

## xlyz

senza compilare un'oretta

se compili dipende da cosa istalli

X se ricordo bene erano 4-5 ore

Gnome idem

OpenOffice 7 ore

lynx qualche minuto   :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se fai lo stage 3 e non compili nulla non conta tantissimo il tuo processore, e se usi i pacchetti del livecd allora non conta nemmeno la velocità della tua rete (che comunque con un'adsl 640 non è assolutamente un problema con cui fare i conti, almeno che tu non abbia una fretta matta di emergere un pacchetto)

Conta però devi configurare tutto quindi almeno che non sia già automatizzato sui processi (cioè fai tutto ad occhi chiusi) almeno un paio di pomeriggi ti ci vorranno... (magari uno solo se non perdi tempo)

----------

## OKreZ

Se scegli una installazione GRP (stage3 + pacchetti precompilati) non dovresti metterci piu' di un'ora...

----------

## Raffo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se opti per la Stage3+GRP cerca nel forum un mio post in cui sono evidenziati alcuni bachi dell'installazione 2004.1

 

avresti qualche dritta da darmi su questi GRP??? grazie della risposta

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> avresti qualche dritta da darmi su questi GRP??? grazie della risposta

 

Piu che una dritta un consiglio da amico: Manuale Gentoo.

CHiaro e ben fatto. Ma sopratutto indispensabile se non conosci gentoo (beh anche se la conosci  :Razz:  )

----------

## xlyz

aggiungerei da seguire alla lettera

le divagazioni di solito portano ... qui a chiedere perche' non funziona

ah, usa rigorosamente quello ufficiale.

ogni tanto si trova in giro qualche guida altrui che porta inevitabilmente ... come sopra

----------

## Raffo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Piu che una dritta un consiglio da amico: Manuale Gentoo.
> 
> CHiaro e ben fatto. Ma sopratutto indispensabile se non conosci gentoo (beh anche se la conosci  )

 

l'ho già letto svariate volte, ma nn ho compreso alcune cosette....quali sono i punti salienti su stage3+grp?? da adesso nn rompo più, lo prometto  :Razz:  grazie

----------

## idum

Visti i bachi della stage3+GRP della gentoo 1.2004 non so se consigliarti realmente l'installazione usando questa piattaforma.

Se non sei pratico di linux e hai una adsl a disposizione ti consiglio di fare una installazione stage3 senza GRP a partire da un livecd, Knoppix ad esempio per avere accesso alla documentazione via web se non hai mai utilizzato un browser testuale prima.

Ti ci vorranno due o tre pomeriggi, senza fretta, soprattutto se la tua macchina non e' molto prestante e se vuoi installare KDE e OPENOFFICE (entrambi ti portano via un bel po di tempo, falli compilare la notte oppure quando non ci sei quei due..  :Smile:  )

Comunque la documentazione presente su www.gentoo.it è molto ben fatta.

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quali sono i punti salienti su stage3+grp??

 

Nessun punto saliente che non sia evidenziato nel manuale... in generale devi usare "emerge -k pacchetto" invece di "emerge pacchetto" e non fare emerge sync.

Comunque ti ripeto che il manuale é completo.

(e ripeto anche di leggere questo thread!)

----------

## X-Drum

beh consierato che hai un p4 la compilazione nn dovrebbe poi durare tanto....

cioè per pacchetti dove il mio athlon-tbird 1000 impiega un'ora dovresti metterci  moooolto di meno....

per pacchetti che cmq ha una complessita un'attimo piu' alta tipo XFree(1 ora),kde(16 ore),tutto cio' che e cpp non dovresti recuperare molto

Cmq a proposito di GRP la miglior installazione è sempre quella ottimizzata per il tuo sys con le flag che tu decidi, testandoli su altre macchine ho praticamente provato tutti i GRP dalla 1.4 fino alla release attuale e i risultati non sono poi stati cosi' buoni....

cmq è un punto di partenza... prima o poi pian piano riemergerai tutto con le tue flags, quando trovi degli intoppi o semplicemenete aggiorni il parte del sistema

----------

## Raffo

salve, sto installando gentoo, ma ho un piccolo problemino.....ho seguito la guida e i consigli di randomaze, ma al momento di fare 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge development-sources 
```

 cerca di colegarsi a dei server (almeno così mi sembra...) e poi mi dice: !! Couldn't download module-init-tools-3.0.tar.bz2. Aborting,

che devo fare??? ho dimenticato per caso di fare qualcosa??

----------

## TuTToWeB

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, finalmente sono pronto per formattare e lanciarmi nell'avventura gentoo....sono intenzionato ad installarlo con lo stage 3, ho già scaricato i 2 cd (installazione e packages)...vorrei sapere quanto ci dovrei mettere in media (ho un p4 2400 mhz) e se avete da darmi qualche suggerimento, mi farebbe comodo!! ciao a tutti

 

2° CD???

Sto scaricando la universal 2004.1...ke cd è? 1°...2°?

----------

## Raffo

mentre attendo una risposta al mio post vi pongo un'altra domanda.....appena risolvo questo problema per configurare il kernel faccio tutto a mano o uso genkernel?? (consigliatemi voi che siete esperti  :Smile:  )

----------

## nomadsoul

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2° CD???
> 
> Sto scaricando la universal 2004.1...ke cd è? 1°...2°?

 

il cd Universal è un cd di boot universale... sn pochissime mega perchè è solo un disco di boot.. non contiene pacchetti, non contiene stage... solo boot cd  :Very Happy: 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mentre attendo una risposta al mio post vi pongo un'altra domanda.....appena risolvo questo problema per configurare il kernel faccio tutto a mano o uso genkernel?? (consigliatemi voi che siete esperti  )

 

allora secondo me non hai impostato la connessione adsl... leggi il manuale per vedere come fare...

per quanto riguarda la compilazione del kernel io opterei per farla a mano magari con un bel

```

# make menuconfig

```

come disse doom al webb.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...è bene abituarsi fin da subito.. genkernel è una barzelletta
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> il cd Universal è un cd di boot universale... sn pochissime mega perchè è solo un disco di boot.. non contiene pacchetti, non contiene stage... solo boot cd 
> 
> 

 

Tu stai parlando del minimal da 81Mb.

L'universal é quello da 670Mb e contiene anche gli stage.

----------

## Raffo

nn mi sono curato di settare la rete perchè pensavo di nn averne bisogno...nn pensavo servisse la rete per il kernel, nn volevo usare per niente la connessione....cmq devo settare la scheda ethernet, ma nn so come fare....se digito net-setup eth0 mi dice command not found....siete sicuri che il mio problema sia qui??? grazie dell'aiuto!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> che devo fare??? ho dimenticato per caso di fare qualcosa??

 

Dopo la decompressione dello stage e prima del chroot:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

```

----------

## MyZelF

Devi fare il merge senza ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", altrimenti portage tenterà di installare una versione di kernel e module-init-tools non inclusa nel cd.

----------

## Raffo

ho provato a fare tutto quello che mi avete detto, ma il problema persiste....  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Devi fare il merge senza ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", altrimenti portage tenterà di installare una versione di kernel e module-init-tools non inclusa nel cd.

 

No, il problema lo avevo riscontrato io, la versione stabile nello snapshot del livecd non é presente, invece é presente una "~x86".

Raffo, qual'é l'output di:

```

ls /usr/portage/distfiles/linux*

```

----------

## MyZelF

Probabilmente allora conviene emergere con

```
# emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/development-sources/development-sources-2.6.5.ebuild
```

per evitare il merge delle dipendenze ~x86. Comunque finora da 2004.1 ho installato solo partendo da stage 1, quindi sicuramente tu ne sai più di me...   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque finora da 2004.1 ho installato solo partendo da stage 1, quindi sicuramente tu ne sai più di me...  

 

...mi occorreva un linux é ho deciso di fare questa esperienza. Ho anche provato genkernel ma non lo faccio più!!!!

----------

## MyZelF

Anzi, ora che mi ci fai pensare al webb.it ho installato stage3 + GRP sul portatile di Lizard King ed in effetti mi pare di aver recuperato il kernel così, dopo aver controllato cosa c'era in distfiles.

----------

## Raffo

grazie al suggerimento di myzelf ci sono riuscito, molte grazie!!! se nn dovessi riuscire a completare l'installazione (tra poco ho un impegno...) c'è un modo per salvare e nn perdere i progressi fatti fino ad ora?? o è già tutto salvato?? ciao, ancora grazie!!!!

----------

## MyZelF

"è tutto salvato", nel senso che se non arrivi a compilare kernel e ad installare il bootloader, puoi sempre ripartire da live CD ed eseguire il mount delle partizioni / proc ed il chroot. A quel punto potrai continuare da dove hai interrotto.

----------

